#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-26
<blkperl> slangasek: can i file a bug that vim-puppet should enable syntax hilighting by default[C[C[C
<blkperl> for some reason the maintainer chose not to enable it by default
<slangasek> blkperl: no reason you couldn't file a bug... whether anyone fixes it, well, there are no promises :)
<bkerensa> test
<bkerensa> bkerensa
<Brian_H> ehco test bkerensa
<Brian_H> :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H:  :)
<Brian_H> I need to chat with ya in a bit, have to run now, but will you be around in about 90 min ?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: yep
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you by chance know how I might troubleshoot why Thunderbird is not showing up in the Unity Launcher?
<slangasek> not really :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: When you get back and want to do that chat just PM me
<bkerensa> hello adam_g _
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bkero: When do we need to put in the t-shirt req for release party?
<bkero> bkerensa: 3 weeks sounds safe
<bkero> I need to get in touch with herr swaggiver
<bkerensa> bkero: :P
<bkerensa> bkero: Ok well event is on the 29th of next month
<bkero> got it
<bkerensa> I am also going through the ReMo process at Moz
<bkerensa> so hopefully for future events I can get us covered and not have to nag you :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-27
<bkerensa> hi dobry
<bkerensa> c_smith: you around by chance?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you are hella funny
<bkerensa> ikr
 * MarkDude thinks his pics are rather epic
 * MarkDude is gettting closer to the pinup colors I wanted to get in the start
<bkerensa> Hello Gerty_ and cy1
<cy1> good morning bkerensa!
<Gerty_> mornin'
<Gerty_> So I need to find a good Oregon bank/credit union. Anyone have suggestions?
<cy1> Where do you live, Gerty_?
<bkerensa> Gerty_: Uhh perhaps First Tech?
<bkerensa> ^
<Gerty_> Eugene.
<bkerensa> oh
<cy1> There's a great one in Hillsboro, just right downtown.
<cy1> I can't speak for other branches though.
<Gerty_> I'll look into it, thanks.
<c_smith> heyo
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> bkerensa, hi, sorry, got engrossed in a Homeworld 2 vid.
<c_smith> bkerensa, have you seen the summary of the development update I made? just wondering if I did alright.
<c_smith> or should I ask dholbach?
<bkerensa> c_smith: when did you do it?
<c_smith> half-hour to and hour ago.
<c_smith> might be less.
<bkerensa> c_smith: looks fine... I think dholbach will likely add to it
<c_smith> cool.
<bkerensa> I usually only work on news stuff on Wednesday nights after 11pm
<bkerensa> the rest of the week is development and community work
<c_smith> heh, I'm not usually up then. XD
<c_smith> considering I never get the chance to sleep in past 8AM.
<bkerensa> c_smith: dholbach and I are having a meeting at UDS in May to discuss the future of Developer News
<bkerensa> will you be participating in UDS remotely?
<c_smith> I might. not sure how it works, though.
<c_smith> something I might want to do if the Dev News is being discussed, though.
<c_smith> ah, remotely participating seems something much less advanced than I thought, I'll definitely be doing so in this case.
<bkerensa> c_smith: they stream sessions
<bkerensa> and have irc channels
<c_smith> yeah, google helped me there. XD
<c_smith> and i should hopefully have internet in the house I'm moving into in West Salem by then.
<c_smith> moving in on April 28th.
<bkerensa> Great Success: Import has been successfully finished, 1601 queries executed.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-28
<bkerensa> kees: :S I am upgrading my servers to 12.04 *fingers crossed*
<kees> bkerensa: woo!
<kees> bkerensa: how'd it turn out? my desktop upgrade was surprisingly uneventful.
<nathwill> ya know what's great?
<nathwill> RHEL
 * nathwill shoots self in knee
<bkerensa> nathwill: nuts u are
<bkerensa> kees: it went nice
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-29
<c_smith> hyello
<nathwill> and... longest day ever is now over.
<nathwill> see y'all later!
<c_smith> bkerensa, I have a question: would it help if I encourage the people coming to the Salem Ubuntu Hours to register on the pages I create for them?
<c_smith> bkerensa, you here?
<bkerensa> c_smith: You can link to the event page in your announcement e-mail and encourage people but it should not be compulsory just encouraged so loco council can guage things better if they review such
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, would it help to encourage people who attend the Salem Ubuntu Hours to use the sign-up sheet on the event page?
<bkerensa> ^
<tgm4883> c_smith, you must have missed his response?
<bkerensa> bkerensa> [07:46:17] c_smith: You can link to the event page in your announcement e-mail and encourage people but it should not be compulsory just encouraged so loco council can guage things better if they review such
 * bkerensa has to go back to work... I have to get Ubuntu Dev News out the door
<c_smith> bkerensa, actually, I was asleep and had shut xchat off.
<c_smith> knew I should have said I wasn't going to have xchat running.
<c_smith> bkerensa, good luck! :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: znc should give you 500 lines of scrollback at least
<c_smith> bkerensa, that it may, but I've no clue how to access it. Xchat only stores the las session.
<c_smith> *last session
<c_smith> and previous sessions, not when I am logged out.
<bkerensa> c_smith: it should display within xchat as if you never disconnected
<bkerensa> Ill check your account
<c_smith> k
 * c_smith wonders if the 5GB he got with his Amozon.com music purchases would be enough to toy with different server configs
<c_smith> not that I actually need to.
<c_smith> brb, switching to Unity
<c_smith> Gnome-fallback window switcher doesn't want to work
<bkerensa> c_smith: ugh
<bkerensa> your line in the UWN is a bit old
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-30
<Brian_H> hey bkerensa "check in the mail" :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Cool... I think now I just wait to hear from them sometime next month
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I'll bring it down for the release party too
<Brian_H> hahah awesome
<Brian_H> new laptop comes today pretty excited
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Which did you end up getting?
<Brian_H> ended up getiting the smaller version of what I have, which is a dell latitude 6420
<Brian_H> it will work with all the existing work related plugs/docks etc
<Brian_H> so it was a logical decision
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> Brian_H: You going to BarCamp?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: The banner is done I am headed out to pick it up
<Brian_H> aweseom!
<Brian_H> wheres barcamp/what it is?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Barcamp http://barcampportland.org/ "a international community of user-generated conferences with DIY/Hacker/Open Culture themes
<bkerensa> its a tech gathering :)
<bkerensa> and its going on tonight and tomorrow and its free
<Brian_H> awesome
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-31
<c_smith> hello.
 * c_smith is at Broadway Commons about 10 minutes early
 * c_smith wonders if anyone will show up
<c_smith> bkerensa, I saw the message about my UWN line being a bit old, how old is it?
<bkerensa|mobile> disregard c_smith ... im gone for weekend
 * tgm4883 is configuring puppet to manage all of his 6 machines
<tgm4883> http://g.co/maps/uzgn8
<tgm4883> gotta love google
<bkerensa> such a glorious day trip to Salem and Keizer I had :d
<bkerensa> c_smith: Is this Broadway Commons Coffee Shop at a Church?
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-01
<c_smith> bkerensa, is what broadway commons?
<c_smith> bkerensa, Broadway Commons Coffee Shop is at the intersection of Broadway and Gaines.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, it's next to one
<tgm4883> well technically, the church owns the building that it is in
<tgm4883> but the building itself isn't a church
<c_smith> tgm4883, I'm working on switching over to Borderlands Games, gonna call them Monday, either in the morning or afternoon.
<c_smith> might not be the best place, but it's quieter, we end up having to leave Broadway Commons due to noise, and I get the feeling that each person having to pay for coffee or something else is a bit of an inconvenience to people, I might hold off on this until I can be sure that we will have a big enough group to make this worthwhile, though.
<c_smith> brb, restarting PC for update
<bkerensa> c_smith: I might try to make it up to a salem ubuntu hour by the end of the month if I have time :D
<bkerensa> also I distributed about 100 CD's in Salem/Keizer/Wilsonville today so :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-25
<bkerensa> bdmurray: it brings up a dialog that says "Refreshing Standard Replies" but other than that no.
<bkerensa> bdmurray: let me know if you need any more details... I need my replies =o everything else works oddly and I have purged firefox and firefox-lp-improvements and tried from scratch too with no luck
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I wonder if reload works with the bug tags...
<bkerensa> bdmurray: in what manner
<bdmurray> I've just added raring to the tags if you reload it does it show up?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> really in the add tag: section because it doesn't for me
<bdmurray> okay, this seems broken somewhere deep in there
<bkerensa> bdmurray: oh I thought in the "Tags:" section
<bkerensa> bdmurray: can we fix the deep brokeness
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> let me know what is needed :p
<bdmurray> I'm not sure right now, I'll dig some in a bit
<bkerensa> ok yeah tags not working either
<bkerensa> now that I am looking in right area
<bdmurray> bkerensa: so I know where its failing but I've really no idea how to fix it.  I know it works in greasemonkey, just not in the extension.
<bkerensa> bdmurray: oh noes... the end of firefox-lp-improvements as we know it
<bkerensa> the sky is falling
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> bdmurray: well in that case would there be any reason not to make it into a userscripts.org script?
<bkerensa> so people can install it directly from GM?
<bdmurray> no probably no reason not to
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-26
<bkerensa> bdmurray: the lack of it being in a ppa will suck but oh well :D
<bkerensa> bdmurray: how are the .js's licensed?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I'm gonna have a look at the firefox add on builder
<bkerensa> +1
<bkerensa> bdmurray: you think its in that code?
<bdmurray> something with the extension builder I'm using perhaps
<bkerensa> bdmurray: So it seems last year when the version also got bumped it broke then too and you made two changes
<bkerensa> one to the version max
<bkerensa> and some kind of identifier string?
<bdmurray> that was a different issue having to due with it not having a unique id
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I mean do a lot of people use this ppa?
<bkerensa> I love it... it makes work flow on bugs much better
<bdmurray> I love it too but don't believe many people use it
<bdmurray> there have been 16 downloads of the new version
<bkerensa> bdmurray: So I am asking Brian King he is a Community Manager for Mozilla
<bkerensa> but a wizard add on maker
<bkerensa> maybe he could bundle these into a add-on or give me some advice on it
<bkerensa> apparently he has no time :(
<bkerensa> 16 people of the new version
<bkerensa> thats not bad at all
<bkerensa> slangasek: gtk2-engines-pixbuf seems to have bad depends http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648263/
<slangasek> bkerensa: nothing there about depends; it shows mismatched contents in a multiarch: same package.  But I can't reproduce the problem here, do you have a locally-built version of the package?
<slangasek> bkerensa: workaround: sudo mv /usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/AUTHORS{,.bak}; sudo apt-get -f install; diff -u /usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/AUTHORS{,.bak} to see what's going on
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know where we are pulling vala from? I see you did a recent change in it... There is a bug thats fixed in 0.18.1 we have 0.18.0 in raring
<bkerensa> looks like Debian abandoned it
<bkerensa> slangasek: When I had that issue it was with the Unity Daily PPA that I was testing to see how this FFe is going to go... it broke a mess of stuff
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I already purged it
<slangasek> bkerensa: we're pulling vala from wherever vala comes from; I'm pretty sure the only thing I touched on it was packaging-related, for multiarch cross-build support
<nathwill> happy tuesday everyone!
<nathwill> how's everyone doing?
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh
<bkerensa> slangasek: did you see I ported xfce4-power-manager to use logind
<slangasek> bkerensa: I caught that, nice :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: you interested in doing a beering next month since all the Canonical/Ubuntu folk will be in town for OpenStack Summit?
<slangasek> bkerensa: are you asking if I'm interested in organizing one or attending one? ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: attending... I can organize
<bkerensa> slangasek: also debian folk coming too
<bkerensa> pleia2 who runs the Bay Area Debian Dinners will be up
<slangasek> sure, I imagine I'm up for a beering that week
<bkerensa> slangasek: any preference on time of evening? :)
<slangasek> probably not? :)
<blkperl> is there a way to search launchpad for debian bugs>?
<blkperl> to see if the issue already exhists in launchpa
<blkperl> claims to be fixed in debian but ubuntu has the same version and the problem still exhists
<bdmurray> blkperl:
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/debbugs
<bdmurray> that has "bug watches" for debian bugs which may be what you are looking for
<bdmurray> its not easily searchable though
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-27
<bkerensa> Ubuntu UK Podcast live in 10 mins - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<tgm4883> bkerensa, the website lists next live show in 43 minutes
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think they delayed it
<bkerensa> they didnt tell me till I was joined
<bkerensa> so it should be on in a few minutes I think
<bkerensa> tgm4883:  there it is now http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^ much fail to listen too
<nathwill> woot!
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-28
<bkerensa> nathwill: enjoying the new comcast speeds?
<nathwill> eh?
<nathwill> comcast.speeds?
<nathwill> i noticed they dropped my IP lease and gave me a new one last night...
<nathwill> though checking speedtest, it appears the down speed tripled from what i've typically seen
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> they rolled out new speeds on all plans
<nathwill> no kidding
<nathwill> where's this described?
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2013/03/comcast_boosts_internet_speeds.html
<bkerensa> nathwill: also Sprint confirmed last night to me that LTE will be rolled out in all of the Portland metro area by July
<bkerensa> apparently its now starting by my house since my service was heavily disrupted yesterday
<nathwill> fantastic!
<bkerensa> I did however go out to Wilsonville/Tualatin/Tigard/SW last night and saw no 4G so no idea where other people are seeing it out there yet
<bkerensa> nathwill: if you shut off your modem for 10 mins or so and then start it up it should grab a newer boot file and you might get faster speeds
<bkerensa> unless they cycled your modem
<nathwill> i have my own modem
<bkerensa> me too
<bkerensa> but you still use their boot file
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i see that my speeds jumped when checking speedtest
<nathwill> srsly?
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> that's super upsetting
<bkerensa> why?
<bkerensa> how would they know what speeds to provision
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-29
<MarkDude> Has Oregon Team gotten the OSCON email?
 * MarkDude is willing to apply for Ubuntu's spot if need be
 * MarkDude assumes someone else will be able to do this tho :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, ^
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We have and are not applying this year... Canonical is paying for a booth.
<bkerensa> When I officially step down someone will pick up that role along with others
<philballew> bkerensa, Are you working the ubuntu booth this oscon or mozilla?
<bkerensa> philballew: I am
<bkerensa> Myself and three members from our loco will be running it in shifts
<philballew> oh nice. Do you still need help?
<philballew> bkerensa,
<bkerensa> philballew: We wont have any extra passes
<bkerensa> philballew: it will be hard enough to get 3 passes this year as it is
<bkerensa> philballew: Canonical is paying for the booth so they get to decide how many passes to give our loco
<bkerensa> but likely no
<philballew> alright, I will be up there most likely, so I should offer myself anyway.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-30
<MarkDude> Ty bkerensa
 * MarkDude will let Canonical do their own thing
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-03-26
<blkperl> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1292628
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1292628 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "'grub-install --force "(hd0)"' fails on trusty during installation" [High,Confirmed]
<blkperl> slangasek: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/start.en.html
<slangasek> blkperl: apt-cache show packaging-tutorial
<slangasek> blkperl: apt-cache show wwwconfig-common :)
<slangasek> https://launchpad.net/drupal-charm
<slangasek> blkperl: have added a request for more info on bug #1292628
<lubotu1> bug 1292628 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "'grub-install --force "(hd0)"' fails on trusty during installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292628
<slangasek> nightfly: hi there
<nightfly> hello
<slangasek> nightfly: so on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292628 I asked for more info - basically, to understand why grub-installer failed to figure out the correct root device
<slangasek> (hd0)	/dev/disk/by-id/ata-INTEL_SSDSA2CW300G3_CVPR142500XY300EGN
<blkperl> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1274013
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1274013 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session is broken without 3d acceleration, breaking gnome-flashback on non-3D H/W and cloud environments (Forwarded-X, VNC and NX/X2GO)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<slangasek> blkperl: do you have 'debconf-communicate' in the installer environment? (not in the target environment)
<blkperl> yes
<slangasek> blkperl:  debconf-show grub-installer/bootdev
<slangasek> blkperl: look for the grub-installer/bootdev section in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat (outside the chroot)
<slangasek> blkperl: I found the guilty code in kickseed handlers/bootloader.sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159727/
<slangasek> blkperl: so if you drop the --location mbr part from your kickstart file, it should DTRT
<slangasek> blkperl: it's still a bug in grub-installer, but the above should work around
<slangasek> blkperl, nightfly: cf. lightdm-remote-session-freerdp
<blkperl> slangasek++ wooto!
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-03-27
<c_smith_> anyone here got any experience with the FOSS drivers and the Radeon HD 6xxx line?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-03-30
<slangasek> blkperl: I can complain to you about this flakiness that I'm seeing in deployment recipes that fails because forge.puppetlabs.com is having service issues, right? :)
<slangasek> puppet-module install puppetlabs-vcsrepo --version=0.0.3 --force
<blkperl> slangasek: nope, you can complain in #puppet though :)
<slangasek> blkperl: oh, I'm quite sure I can complain to you
<slangasek> you may not listen, but I can still complain!
<slangasek> though really, my beef is with the people who built this recipe to depend on random stuff pulled from random external sites, instead of providing proper packaging in Ubuntu :P
<blkperl> slangasek: maybe the lesson is you shouldn't be working on a sunday :)
<slangasek> pretty sure that's not the lesson
<slangasek> particularly given that this is DebConf stuff that only gets worked on outside of office hours
<blkperl> :(
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-04-02
<aaron> Hi, I ran into Phillip and another person (I'm bad with names, so sorry!) at the Broadway Commons today, and wanted to introduce myself.
<aaron> Recently graduating from WOU with BS in Computer Science, I am looking for work and would very much enjoy periodically meeting with a community with like-minded individuals.  Hello to all
#ubuntu-us-or 2018-03-30
<ugarma> .-.            .-.
<ugarma> /   \          /   \
<ugarma> |   _ \        / _   |
<ugarma> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<ugarma> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<ugarma> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<ugarma> './ _    _ \.'
<ugarma> .'  a __ a  '.
<ugarma> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<ugarma> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<ugarma> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<ugarma> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<ugarma> .' _     __/     _/
<ugarma> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<ugarma> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<ugarma> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<ugarma> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<ugarma> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<ugarma> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<ugarma> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<ugarma> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<ugarma> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<ugarma> \    _.-'        '.    /
<ugarma> `""`              `""`
<ugarma> L0DE AND CHRON FROM #LRH & L0DE RADIO HOUR (IRC.EFNET.ORG) WANTED TO SAY HAPPY EASTER!!
<ugarma> sgclark Odysimus lubotu1 nacc c_smith big_t wxl kees sbeattie meetingology tgm4883 ubuntulog3 ubuntulog2 slangasek bdmurray
